# Slingshot Of The Month - May 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the place to discuss nominations and anything else related to Slingshot of the Month.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i nominated BEB for his work, he does really nice work, strong, great woods as well as very sshweet finishes! he is a great forum member and seems very under appreciated for his contributions. his slings are built to be both beautiful and used, gotta love that in a sling.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank-you for the nomination, and also the kind remarks.. made my day! Glad to be a member of this great forum, and glad to have great members such as your self here too.. much appreciated..


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

AaronC said:


> I am going to nominate Setarip for his Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde slingshot. He originilly made it for the Altoid Tin contest, but I think it is such a cool little shooter, it should be nominated here too!
> 
> Link to post:
> http://slingshotforu...yl-and-mr-hyde/


Don't know how I missed this one, but that is one cool slingshot!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the nomination guys! I feel quite honored to be nominated already as I am very new to making SS!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

More naturals than usual this month so far.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> Knock, knock.
> Who's there?
> A gnome, I can't reach the doorbell!
> 
> Bob Fionda's Hornbeam natural "Gnome" http://slingshotforu...page__hl__gnome


I won Strikewzen! was just my nomination. but the good that is already in the ring.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've moved a few posts already to this thread.

Please try and keep all discussion posts here and leave the nominations thread for that alone. It makes my life a lot easier when it comes time to set up voting.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> I won Strikewzen! was just my nomination. but the good that is already in the ring.


haha Chepo, i miss you! your naturals are my favorites!

AND, Chepo, since you are nominated twice, it's possible to win 2 first places!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> I won Strikewzen! was just my nomination. but the good that is already in the ring.


haha Chepo, i miss you! your naturals are my favorites!

AND, Chepo, since you are nominated twice, it's possible to win 2 first places!
[/quote]

It would be an enormous gift for my second anniversary in this beautiful forum lol!

Saludos my friend.

I am very flattered to have two nominations. thank you very much Bob and DayHiker have excellent taste lol!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

just found out I was nominated I've waited so long just to be nominated I'm over the moon thanks alot Danny I appreciate it!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

You deserve it mckee








Thanks Hrawk for the nomination!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I just noticed I've been nominated!! thanks Ben.








Interestingly there's stiff competion again, who would have guessed that making a cattie could generate such diversity and skill ?!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the comp. I really think it pushes people to try new and exciting ideas.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

No wuckin furries Walter! Your love of Aussie timber, great designs and finishes alone make me say, no thank you


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

One more day to go people.

You really need to look back towards the start of the month. I notice a large majority of nominations are generally from the back end of the month.

There are at least 3 slingshots from early in the month that I think need a nomination!


----------

